# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Captagon

## presence

> *Customs seize 5m Captagon pills hidden in egg trays*


http://www.arabnews.com/news/saudi-arabia/607276



http://www.theguardian.com/world/sho...ar-middle-east




> *Captagon: the amphetamine fuelling Syria's civil war*
> 
>                               The  drug, widely used in the Middle East but unknown elsewhere, is keeping  fighters on their feet during gruelling battles and generating money for  more weapons








> In two days, the Syrian Arab Army took hold of a car full of Captagon tablets and a tank truck containing a ton.
>  Captagon (Fenetylline hydrochloride) is an amphetamine that causes  euphoria and numbs the pain. Mixed with other drugs like hashish, it  constitutes the basic feed ration for the jihadists. Combatants neither  feel their own suffering nor the suffering they inflict on others.  Therefore, they can commit all sorts of atrocities, laughing.
>  Contrary to popular belief, the jihadists are not driven by religious  concerns, but by the quest of immediate pleasures. They are mainly  recruited among hooligans and prisoners.





> *4.8m Captagon pills seized in drug bust*
> 
> 
>                                                    Four men arrested for transporting over 4.8 million Captagon pills
> 
> 
> By Noorhan Barakat, Staff ReporterPublished: 15:53 March 30, 2014


http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/cr...bust-1.1311060




> Fenethylline was invented by Degussa AG in 1961[1] and used for around 25 years as a milder alternative to amphetamines. Despite no accepted FDA indication for fenethylline, it was used in applications such as treating "hyperkinetic children" (what would now be referred to as Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder), and also less commonly for treating narcolepsy or as an antidepressant.  One of the main advantages of fenethylline was that it does not tend to  increase blood pressure to the same extent as amphetamines and so could  be used in patients with cardiovascular conditions.
>  Fenethylline was considered to have fewer side effects and less  potential for abuse than amphetamine. Nevertheless, fenethylline was  listed in 1981 as a schedule I controlled substance in the US, and it  became illegal in most countries in 1986 after being listed by the World Health Organization  for international scheduling under the Convention on Psychotropic  Substances, even though the actual incidence of fenethylline abuse was  quite low.
> *Pharmacology*
> 
>  Fenethylline is metabolized by the body to form two drugs amphetamine (24.5% of oral dose) and theophylline (13.7% of oral dose), both of which are active stimulants themselves.[2] The physiological effects of fenethylline therefore result from a combination of all three drugs.[3]
> *Abuse*
> 
>  Abuse of fenethylline of the brand name Captagon is most common in  Arab countries and counterfeit versions of the drug continue to be  available despite its illegality.[4] [5]
>  Many of these counterfeit "Captagon" tablets actually contain other  amphetamine derivatives that are easier to produce, but are pressed and  stamped to look like Captagon pills.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fenethylline




> *30 Kg Amphetamine Seized in Special Operation in Bulgaria's Pernik*
> 
> Crime | July 1, 2014, Tuesday // 17:10| Views: 1533 | Comments: 0
> 
> 
>  0Google +0 6Send to Kindle 
>                      Bulgaria's DANS employees seized 30 kg of amphetamine pills in Pernik. Phoyo by dans.bg.                 
> 
>                                     Bulgaria's *State Agency for National Security* (*DANS*) has seized 30 kg of *amphetamine* tablets, the agency announced.
> ...

----------


## pcosmar

Unsurprising.

----------


## HVACTech

> Unsurprising.


have you talked to Huey Lewis about it?

----------

